# Still snowing.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

It's actually raining a lot here right now, so snow seems quite pleasant, at least the painted stuff. Another simple limited-colour impressionist snow scene not long finished. :smile:


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

This one has a lovely peaceful mood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful painting.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I love it! What kind of paper are you using? I like it's texture.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Liz said:


> I love it! What kind of paper are you using? I like it's texture.


Hi Liz and thanks for the kind comment. The paper I use is a reasonably inexpensive U.K brand watercolour paper; _Crawford and Black,_ and is 300 gsm cold-pressed. I too like texture/grain in paper rather than hot-pressed smooth stuff. In the (far-distant) past I've even painted odd things on the reverse side of wallpaper. A lot of my stuff is either 15" x 10.5" or 12" by 9" in size. 

Jim.


----------

